# infant gaviscon &sma comfort



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

We had infant gaviscon prescribed when I told hp that I suspect lo has reflux.

We started it & immediately her poo went pebbly & she was straining & crying. This seemed to bother her more than the suspected reflux so I stopped the gaviscon after only a.couple of days and bought some sma comfort instead.

Can i use both together?

Do comfort milks work?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It isn't recommended to add Gaviscon along with comfort type milks as it can thicken the milk too much. You can use both products if you want to but just not at the same time. Comfort milks can help but aren't a cure for reflux. In theory the thicker milk is less likely to be pushed back up the oesophagus out of the stomach. Debatable how useful they are in moderate to severe reflux though.

One of the main side effects of Gavison is constipation which can then be hard to treat. If you don't see any improvement from the change in milk then I'd go back to GP and ask for another treatment option e.g. ranitidine liquid.


----------

